# What food or snack get you every time?



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 5, 2008)

Just curious. What food can you NOT say no to? Mine are:

Savory: potato chips, cheese fries, onion rings (There's a restaurant I go to sometimes that has these waffle fries covered in cheddar, pepper jack, bacon bits and banana pepper rings and served with chipotle ranch... I LOVE THEM!!)

Sweet: Triple Chocolate Chunk cookies from the Great American Cookie Co. and my sister's Snickerdoodle cookies!

Oh, and Lays Potato chips used to have a Limited Edition Pepperjack cheese flavor that I would LOVE to see in the store again!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 5, 2008)

Salty: Onion rings, breaded chicken, baked lays, poutine.
Sweet: Chocolate chip cookie dough icecream, pretty much any Godiva chocolate.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

kettle chips, good hot nachos, home made chocolate chip cookies, brownies... oh man, i need to bake tonight....

my favorite drink of allllllll time is a marble peppermint hot chocolate at starbucks.
i used to work a really crappy retail job with a bunch of horrible people (stealing, doing coke at work, i can go on and on) Whenever i felt really stressed, i'd take my break and grab one of those and feel SOOOO much better. Thankfully i dont work that job anymore, but whenever i have a headache and im near a starbucks i get one. works better than advil imo.


----------



## rbella (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG! Mabelle your avatar is awesome!!  That episode was so funny!!

Queso!!!!!!!!!!  I would literally drink it if I didn't have any chips.  I love it so damned much.

Nestle drumsticks (ice cream).  I could eat these for the rest of my life!!!

Dr. Pepper-I have a HUGE addiction to this.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are mine:

Savoury: Arby's curly fries, plain Goldfish, Lay's Salt/Vinegar chips, the big vegetable lasagna from Fred Meyer, ravioli, fettucini alfredo from my favourite little Italian restaurant...

Sweet: Cheesecake, Hershey's Cookies/Cream, milkshakes, Chips Ahoy Chunky White Fudge, Circus Animal cookies, cake frosting, triple chocolate fudge brownies...

Oh yeah, Red Robin. If I am just exhausted, I will go and get the Sauteed Shroom burger, without the garlic butter and with Boca instead of meat...and I love it. If I have extra cash or stomach room, I also get the cheese sticks. Mozzarella sticks are an addiction.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Salty:  fries/onion rings or chile con queso (with beef) and tortilla chips or Supertarget's Salmon Dip and Wheat Thins
Sweet:  gelato, and on occasion Dairy Queen Blizzards (but it's much easier to resist when I have gelato on hand)


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 5, 2008)

"Identity theft is not a joke Jim! Millions of people are affected every year!" aha

Anyways,

I am addicted to Classic Coke. I cannot say no to a nice cold can of Coke, it's a problem. 
Also I'm a big fan of Lays Ketchup chips, original flavour starburst and skittles.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't say no to ice cream, even when I'm down with flu..
my favorites are DQ cotton candy, baskin robbins mint & choc chip and strawberry bubble gum, haagen dazx green tea
and also cold bubble tea: watermelon and green tea..


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG! Mabelle your avatar is awesome!!  That episode was so funny!!

Dr. Pepper-I have a HUGE addiction to this._

 
i cant wait till the office comes back. i have a feeling this season is going to be unbelievable.

i love dr pepper, but i prefer cherry coke! they stopped distrusting it in canada i think... My school is sponsored by coke so it used to be in all our vending machines. Now they've even gotten rid of vanilla coke! whats the dealio?
But dr pepper lip smackers, im 23, and i still think its wonderful.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea! My friend loved cherry coke but they never have it anywhere. 

Get this, I've only since this once but I saw someone drinking Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper. I thought it was the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## Tianik (Aug 5, 2008)

Excellent topic. Although reading all these choices makes me hungry!

Salty: cool ranch doritos, tostones, White Castle! 

Sweet: Black and White cookies


----------



## Cinci (Aug 5, 2008)

Everytime we go to a restaurant, if they have it on the menu, I order;
Bulffalo Chicken Strips
Bruschetta
& a side ceasar salad.

Then I eat 2 bites of each and get it to go lol..

For a snack food..  I really miss Doritoes Tortilla Thins in Salsa Ranch flavour. I havent seen those since i was 13..  which was 14 years ago!!  I wish they would bring those back...


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tianik* 

 
_Excellent topic. Although reading all these choices makes me hungry!

Salty: cool ranch doritos, tostones, White Castle! 

Sweet: Black and White cookies_

 
What are black and white cookies?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Yea! My friend loved cherry coke but they never have it anywhere. 

Get this, I've only since this once but I saw someone drinking Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper. I thought it was the weirdest thing ever._

 

I don't know about the diet part, but I love Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper. Down here in Louisiana, I don't have a problem finding Cherry Coke. Hmmmm.
Oh, nachos should also be on my list. If I go to the movies, I spend the $10 bucks (LOL) and get nachos with extra cheese and a Dr. Pepper. For some reason I can't eat nachos at the movies with anything else!

Oh, and Whatchmacallit candy bars are the best......


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 5, 2008)

I love ice cream & Cherry Coke.  After a night of drinking, Cherry Coke is a must for me the next day!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

my mom goes grocery shopping in the states sometimes (since there's so many things that they dont carry in montreal! and the dairy is chhheaaap) and she picks me up cherry coke when she goes. But with the price of gas, she hasnt gone in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But ive started to make my own cherry coke. Coke and a bit of grenadine. I know its not made from cherries, but it tastes like cherry coke!

And yes, ceasar salad. I order it wherever i go.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cherry Coke & Black Olives and yummy Coffee Drinks like the frozen ones  ...


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 6, 2008)

I love avocados. And I also love ketchup but hate tomatoes! lol


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Cherry Coke & Black Olives and yummy Coffee Drinks like the frozen ones ..._

 

OMG! No one else I know likes black olives like I do! It's so great to see I'm not alone. When I was younger, my grandmother would open a can, pour them in a bowl, and I would sit in front of the tv with it like it was popcorn! I still love eating them out of the can! I'm weird, I know.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Lol, did ya put 'em on your fingers?!  I did - one on each, during holiday dinners, no less!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^Lol, did ya put 'em on your fingers?! I did - one on each, during holiday dinners, no less!_

 







YES! I totally did that! And I'm not ashamed to admit it! I thought I was so cool!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_"Identity theft is not a joke Jim! Millions of people are affected every year!" aha_

 





Omg!!  That is awesome!!!  I love Dwight!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_OMG! No one else I know likes black olives like I do! It's so great to see I'm not alone. When I was younger, my grandmother would open a can, pour them in a bowl, and I would sit in front of the tv with it like it was popcorn! I still love eating them out of the can! I'm weird, I know._

 
I love black olives too.

I forgot to mention the healthy stuff I can't pass up. Peaches, pineapple and kiwis, yum.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

thye best was when dwight came in dressed like jim.
Hey karen, wanna have sexual intercourse because you're my girlfriend?

pam:hey dwight lookin' good!
dwight: no, i look like an idiot!!


uhhh little comment.

i'll stop now.


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, on a serious tip.  I think olives are what caused the baby to form in my stomach.  I ate about 20 olives in 2 days and my stomach was jacked up after that.  But, I love them so much.  Black, green, pitted, with pits, stuffed; I don't care.  I love them and will eat them at anytime.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you Olive lovers like Muffuletta salad ???? YUMMO it makes the best sandwiches. 

And we buy cans of olives weekly to fight over .... lol All three of us will sit and eat them alone lol.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Do you Olive lovers like Muffuletta salad ???? YUMMO it makes the best sandwiches. 

And we buy cans of olives weekly to fight over .... lol All three of us will sit and eat them alone lol._

 
MMMM...muffulettas. 'Nuff said!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 6, 2008)

Olives if not cured correctly can make you very sick, since olives raw, are poisonous.  maybe you had a light touch of that ?? 


Ok foods I cant say NO too.. are Mcdonalds french fries.. and thats it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 6, 2008)

Wasabi peas and nori.


----------



## blackrose (Aug 6, 2008)

I looooove Thai food. Once I started eating it I can't stop! Pad Thai, Pineapple fried Rice, Spring Rolls...I love spicy and sweet flavors. And I love Indian food. For snacks I love jalapeno poppers, batter dipped onion rings, fries, nachos - not the cheeze whiz variety - I want real cheese, refried beans, etc..

For sweets i love sour/sweet candy and chocolate. Not cheap chocolate like Hershey's, I need high quality sh*t, (im passionate as you can see!), and I love ice cream - Ben and Jerry's especially, and rich fudgy brownies!


----------



## blueagave (Aug 6, 2008)

Salty - For me that would be hot wings, bleu cheese, celery, and curly fries. 

Sweet - NUTELLA!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 6, 2008)

The biggest thing I cannot say no to is a spinach based Indian curry. Wooooow. Only the best stuff ever.

Also: anything made out of potato or kumara (sweet potato), pumpkin soup and grain waves for the savoury. Also; meditaranean pizza! So goood. Oh, and dolmades. Also good.

For sweet stuff, BANANA CAKE. We made one last night, I've chomped through an awful lot of it. I love really dark chocolate as well. And Afghan biscuits. Yuuuum.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 6, 2008)

turkish sweet and savory foods, my gosh - baklava, oh there's this yoghurt cake which is sooo good, umm...these sweet pastries with semolina in the middle. 
It's good we don't make them often because i can't resist.
Then there's a bread made with lots of olives, parsley and herbs, which I have to eat if i see it. It sounds like a lot of you would be weak for that too!
ALSO lol something called bishi, which is sort of like a pancake type thing.

I'm super pissed i'm on a healthy eating plan right now lol


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 6, 2008)

oh man I love food so this kinds hard!

I will never say no to.......
Funfetti cake, Sushi and if I see crunchy roll on the menu I have to have it, public sweet tea, Hawaiian chicken katsu, sun chips in French onion, Thai food, Filipino food, macadamia nut cookies, I think I can go on forever!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 6, 2008)

Unhealthy: french fries, i love crepes with that hazel nut chocolate sauce bananas, strawberries, whippied cream.  

Healthy: subways spicy italian yumm.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 6, 2008)

You guys are making me hungry just reading this.  LOL.  Thankfully, I am eating my breakfast at the same time.

I love food but here are some of my faves...

Savory
*Chips*... with lots salt & ketchup
*tacos*... can't get enough of these
*nachos*... not the processed crap but homemade w/ loads of guacamole, cheddar cheese, sour cream, salsa, & peppers *
bruschetta*... order it if its on the menu every time
*mcdonalds*... love their hashbrowns, sausage mcmuffin, fries... i know it is so unhealthy but can't get enough
*rice & beans*... i love it.  My gramma used to make me rice n beans for me all the time when I was little and I still have it about once a week.
*bacon roll*... OMG, I am so addicted to these.  I have one about 3 times a week.

Sweets... I love sweet stuff.  I have so many that I can't say no to.
*Fresh cream cakes* w/ cream and jam in them... hmmm lovely.
*Scones w/ clotted cream & strawberry jam*... OMG, I love these.  When I went on hols, I ate them every day.  
*Stripes*... i try to limit myself with these because of all the sugar but love them
*Cherry Bakewells*... don't need to say no more
*Coconut Candy*... i get this from Borough Market and it is lovely.  You can make it with cut up coconut and sugar
*Orange Sorbet*... can't find it many places here but this was a fave when i was little.  I always look on the menu for it.
*Lemon Meringue Pie*... always order it when I go out.

Also really like nice olives with garlic and chili and Extra Virgin Olive Oil... I always cook with this and try to find really tasty bottles.  I usually buy mine from one of the food markets in London... it is expensive but so worth it.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 6, 2008)

Sushi!  I'm an absolute hog with sushi, I can't even stop myself.

And my favorite snack is blue corn tortilla chips with spinach dip...yum!  Especially if the chips are the crispy kind, as opposed to baked.


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2008)

....


----------



## eastsidesunset (Aug 6, 2008)

Melty cheese. I cannot turn down cheese fries. In fact, there's some cheese left over from last night I think I need right now...lol.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 6, 2008)

fried fish and cheesy grits (together never separate), homemade cheeseburgers and seafood!!!

lindt's white coconut bar!!
i have all of this in my fridge at all times!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't forget funnel cakes and tiny tom's (tim's?) donuts from canada's wonderland.


----------



## LRG (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Can't forget funnel cakes and tiny tom's (tim's?) donuts from canada's wonderland._

 
MMM Wonderland funnel cake... i always say that's the only reason i go to wonderland.  well this year i went to also ride behemoth.  love it!!!

but wow this is hard.. there's too much.. !! .. but the main ones are probably: fries, a lot of deep fried foods, sushi, fresh chocolate chip cookies, vanilla cake.  i've luckily weaned myself off Coke... but that used to be a big one for me too.


----------



## n_c (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Sushi!  I'm an absolute hog with sushi, I can't even stop myself.
_

 
Same here...cant get enough


----------



## serendipityii (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh man, this thread made me crave everything.

Savory: nachos (the real deal, I looooooove pico on mine), onion rings (not beer-battered), fried chicken, crusty bread, homemade chips from a local restaurant with ranch dressing, dim sum, McDonald's breakfast menu ...
Sweet: mint ice cream with brownie chunks, sour patch kids, Godiva milk chocolate, Corn Pops, Honeycomb, baked custard buns from Chinese restaurants/bakeries, Dairy Queen softserve (most softserves, actually)...


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 6, 2008)

The other thing I forgot... mint chocolate. Especially the ice cream. My best friend and I made mint chocolate brownies a while back and they were enough to make your eyes roll back into your head.


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2008)

.....


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 6, 2008)

I can say no to pretty much everything. I haven't said yes to ice cream since 1989, and I get dry heaves passing fast food places.  I snack on dill pickles if I want something salty. I never eat sweets or fatty food, but if someone leaves a Hershey kiss on the conference room table and doesn't claim it by the end of the day, its mine.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 6, 2008)

*Savory:* Almonds, Popeye’s Fried Chicken, Onion rings, Ruffles potato chips 
*Sweet:* Haagan Daz Butter Pecan, Almond M & M’s, Twizzlers, Pepsi


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 6, 2008)

i cant even lie i've had 4 deep and delicious chocolate cakes over the last week :S

salty: omg so many salt and vinegar chips, popcorn, corn chips and salsa and guac and melted cheese with ground turkey (this is my regular snack), just so many i cant even think

sweet: DQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n e and every type of cake, and lots of indian treats

best topic every im getting snackish as i type


----------



## animecute (Aug 6, 2008)

Caesar salad mmm but the thing that sucks is even salads are getting unhealthy nowadays lol. I love to eat raw carrots, tomatoes, and cucumbers with ranch dip. Yummy =D

And that yummy soup from White Spot. It was beef vege or something. So much better than the canned soup.

Mashed potatoes with real potatoes (not those yucky instant ones) with lots of gravvy.

Salmon filet and New York Steak. yummy.

Ooh and sashimi with a lot of pickled ginger and a bit of wasabi with some green tea to wash it down. lol I am so picky because if it isn't fresh I won't like it (I can taste freshness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I like to buy those party platters at sushi places and eat it all by myself. The next day I feel so energized too! =D

Oh and DQ cakes and lays bbq chips. Nothing quite like them! I think their bbq chips have a bit of sugar in them hehe XD


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Do you Olive lovers like Muffuletta salad ???? YUMMO it makes the best sandwiches. 

And we buy cans of olives weekly to fight over .... lol All three of us will sit and eat them alone lol._

 
Haven't tried it or heard of it but I'm going to.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 7, 2008)

hot white rice with nori goma on it
onigiri. all types. by the end of the week i was in Tokyo, the 7-11 people knew me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sushi
sashimi
ginger (fresh, candied and pickled)
pickles
anchovy stuffed olives
sour punch straws
prosciutto
blue cheese
hot wings
carrots
Duke's mayonnaise
rice crackers
green mango with salt, pepper and vinegar
chocolate shakes
nerds


man, it would have been easier to just ask what i wouldn't eat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything is pretty much fair game.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Any kind of chicken nuggets or chicken tenders kind of thing.
Popcorn chicken too...


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 9, 2008)

^ love popcorn chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can never, ever say no to those kinder chocolate mini bars YUM. (i eat the whole pack in 1 go)


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 9, 2008)

feta cheese, sharp cheddar, olives, gherkins, tortilla chips, doritos, soyjoy [mango coconut], almonds, trail mix, lays potato chips [sometimes I'll add hot sauce, num], nutrigrain bars, frosted mini wheats [great on the go, and keep you full].

for drinks, I really like starbucks bottled coffees [mocha], and rockstars [keep me up during class]. then to keep hydrated I'll drink some flavoured water.


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 9, 2008)

This thread just gets me hungry reading it! 

My faves;

-Grilled cheese with pickles
- McDonald's Fries (only when they're fresh!)
- New York Fries' Poutine
- A slice of warm and gooey (but not oily) Pepperoni Pizza
- BBQ Hot Dog with Cheese
- Crackers and Cheese


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Baked Ruffles, Reese's Peanut Butter Cup ice cream (YUMMMY), black olives, and Burger King onion rings...I'm getting hungry just typing this lol


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 10, 2008)

Smartfood white cheddar popcorn. Seriously I will eat a huge, giant bag in one day.


----------



## animecute (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkcaviar* 

 
_This thread just gets me hungry reading it! 

My faves;

-Grilled cheese with pickles
- McDonald's Fries (only when they're fresh!)
- New York Fries' Poutine
- A slice of warm and gooey (but not oily) Pepperoni Pizza
- BBQ Hot Dog with Cheese
- Crackers and Cheese_

 
lawl it was my first time eating New York Fries poutine and I had a large or something. Gosh it was awful and extremely salty! (I think it was too much for me) lol


----------

